# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Autobiografia ime

## San_Valentino

Une i nenshkruari GABUS,SINUS,KOSINUS, i lindur ne qytettin GAMA, date X,muji DELTA, viti YPSILON, parashtroj biografine time si me poshte vijon:
Gjyshi im LIMIT ka mare pjese ne betejen e tmerrshme MONOM-POLINOM ku ka korrur nje fitore te madhe, mirepo duke kaluar neper rrugen INFINT tradhetari i pabese DERIVAT   e qellon ate me pistolete te tipit SECANT
 Gjyshja ime ka punuar si sherbetore te pasaniku FUNkSION....
etj etj

----------


## Blerim London

bo bo 
ca bjografie paske 

mire se erdhe ne forum 

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## Albo

Te gjitha ato qe ke shkruajtur me lart = 0.

----------


## Kuksjan

po mo albo 

jo =0 

po =-9

ja kalofshe sa me mire ne forum 

Me respekt Kuksjani

----------


## ChuChu

Vlora Vloraaa.....

vazhdojeni ju te tjeret!

----------


## Nuska

Te lumte doraaaaaaaaa

----------


## Prototype

:buzeqeshje:  mos u zini mos u grini se macoku esh i imi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## No`FeaR

mire e eshte

----------


## Marini83

Hajde prezantim hajde, sa paska ecur matematika anej nga ana jote me siguri nga rusia dyhet te jesh.

----------


## Tony Montana

mire se vjen
me respect martin

----------


## ChuChu

> _Postuar më parë nga Nuska_ 
> *Te lumte doraaaaaaaaa*


"ia bere foraaaaa" mi, ku t'shko menja ty   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StterollA

Mire se erdhe,

Humor me lezet ishte  ky prezantimi yt

Suksese dhe shendet

----------


## BlondiE_18

talle talle :ngerdheshje: ..hajt mire se na gjete :perqeshje:

----------


## rropi kacurelsi

o kuqalashja po ti nga e di mi qe eshte nga vlora ai mire mua qe me ka treguar sulo kapedane
he mi ti ai shoku i xha beqos :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

I njejti person jeni ju? E di se ma ka (ke) thene vete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## rropi kacurelsi

jo lal une jam i vellai dmth binjaku i tij
po sma merte mendja qe vellai im te kishte te tilla shije
psss

----------

